# Mulch keeps getting sucked up by my mover around trees. Stone around trees???



## Collegeboy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking for an easy way to keep my mulch around my trees. My mower is super powerful and in 2 months the mulch is just about gone around my trees.I saw this and am wondering if anyone has used it?







http://www.yardproduct.com/product_info.php?cPath=171&products_id=758I'm looking for an easy way to do this, and this just pound in with stakes!


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I think if you mow around your trees with the chute pointed away that should help. Maybe I don't get what your asking?They also make a rubber mulch mat to put around your trees. It's all one piece.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had the same problem around my flower beds. I had a curb around it, but that di not help much. I replaced my mulch with red granite. Does not blow away, will last a heck of a lot longer, and looks much better


----------

